
Falcon 9 back in the hangar. No damage found, ready to fire again - Davesjoshin
https://twitter.com/elonmusk
======
anovikov
I'd be really surprised if there were any damage, because stress on this stage
was much lower than in the normal launch. Reentry burn was so long and strong
that virtually all breaking during descent was due to it, there was nearly no
aerodynamic breaking, so there was nearly nothing to stress the vehicle - and
during ascent, MECO was with a lot of fuel still in the tank so terminal
acceleration was much lower than during normal launch.

We'll see how the stage from SES-9 launch will feel like - it will be a nearly
max 'reusable' payload launch so reentry burn will have to be minimal.

